# my first project photo post



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

go easy on me..

before and afters...



















































































whatcha think?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

looks good ...need some sunglasses


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks.. they were aiming to "brighten" up the place.. mission accomplished i would say 

a little ronald mcdonald for me but they like it!!


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice job. I really like taking my 'after' shots when the furniture and room is a little more cleaned up. I know this may not be possible or if you will use these in an album or portfolio, but it really adds to the transformation.


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

cole191919 said:


> Nice job. I really like taking my 'after' shots when the furniture and room is a little more cleaned up. I know this may not be possible or if you will use these in an album or portfolio, but it really adds to the transformation.



thanks 

and i agree.. the HO's were touchy about their stuff so i didn't wanna step on toes and manhandle their stuff..


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

scholarlypainting said:


> thanks
> 
> and i agree.. the HO's were touchy about their stuff so i didn't wanna step on toes and manhandle their stuff..


When you encounter HO's that are touchy about their possessions, I would advise them to get the crap outa your way - I see a bunch of stuff on the counters that obviously was in your way.

I would also not place used paint cans on an uncovered rug nor an open can, and active five, and a wet lid only on a piece of newspaper. You know what they say about an ounce of prevention. :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry but those colors are freaking ugly, looks like piss.
Paint job looks good though:thumbup:


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

daArch said:


> When you encounter HO's that are touchy about their possessions, I would advise them to get the crap outa your way - I see a bunch of stuff on the counters that obviously was in your way.
> 
> I would also not place used paint cans on an uncovered rug nor an open can, and active five, and a wet lid only on a piece of newspaper. You know what they say about an ounce of prevention. :thumbup:


thanks for the heads up!



ewingpainting.net said:


> Sorry but those colors are freaking ugly, looks like piss.
> Paint job looks good though:thumbup:


hahaha:yes:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Sorry but those colors are freaking ugly, looks like piss.
> Paint job looks good though:thumbup:


dam if your pissing yellow and red I would probably get to the doctor ASAP


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Sunny day, sweepin' the clouds away. 
On my way to where the air is sweet!
Can you tell me how to get, 
How to get to Sesame Street!

Just kidding, looks good.

... now where did i put my sunglasses?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I can picture filling the room up with balls like they have in the play thing at McDonalds. Looks good though. :thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> I can picture filling the room up with balls like they have in the play thing at McDonalds. Looks good though. :thumbup:


The only reason you are saying that is because your house is full of those balls.:w00t::w00t:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> The only reason you are saying that is because your house is full of those balls.:w00t::w00t:


Ohhh you just don't know. We had many of them, then the wife came home this weekend with like 500 more. They're everywhere!


----------

